# Service problem need help



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

have the contractor you are working for design it for you...


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

CT cabinet with 2 meters coming off it, dropping to a trough. From trough 2 disconnects, one 200, one 400.

I don't think you can directly meter 400 amp 3Ø. (At least the POCO around here won't let you)


----------



## high leg (Feb 2, 2008)

poco round here wont ct under 600, require k-base mostly for 400 and under


JohnJ0906 said:


> CT cabinet with 2 meters coming off it, dropping to a trough. From trough 2 disconnects, one 200, one 400.
> 
> I don't think you can directly meter 400 amp 3Ø. (At least the POCO around here won't let you)


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Did I miss something set a 600m amp service a 200 amp NEMA 3-R FSS and a 400 amp NEMA 3-R fss.


----------



## high leg (Feb 2, 2008)

my response wasnt to the problem but was to the man stating 400 amp cting ty sir


brian john said:


> Did I miss something set a 600m amp service a 200 amp NEMA 3-R FSS and a 400 amp NEMA 3-R fss.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

first thing is: why do you need two meters. If this is a single bsiness, you are not allowed two services in this situation. Set a 6oo amp service and be done with it, if that is what you really need.

Unless you have done a load calc, how do you figure you even need a bigger service, which around here, the POCO will not install unless you can justify it with load calcs.

but if you need two meters place a j box and tap the feeders and run a set to the 2oo and a set to the 400 amp service with a fused disconnect before each meter. or after the meter depending on what your POCO and AHJ require.


realize that those disconnect do become your service disconnect and your neut/ground bond take place there and you need to run 5 wire service in to the panels.

and remove the bond in the existing panel and move the GEC to the new disconnects.

don;t forget you Ufer ground for the new section as well.


----------

